# My mollies and guppies keep attacking each other when I feed them?



## IanHulett (Oct 6, 2013)

For the past couple days, I've noticed my fish attack each other when they eat. I will admit, because of an injury, I haven't been feeding them on time, sometimes even skipping feedings. I'm too busy treating, because when I went to get the first dose of Ich meds after a huge snow storm, I slipped on an ice patch and landed on some ice chunks, so feeding is rather difficult at the moment.

Could the fighting be the result of the lack of feeding? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

There may be a bit of a aggression due to lack of food
it could be they are picking on a sick or weak fish,


----------

